# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  "Multivitamin researchers say "case is closed" after studies find no health benefits"

## Reason

I'm skeptical of these "results"...



http://www.cbsnews.com/news/multivit...-boost-health/

----------


## WM_in_MO

“We believe that the case is closed -- supplementing the diet of well-nourished adults with (most) mineral or vitamin supplements has no clear benefit and might even be harmful,”

If you are well-nourished you don't need to supplement. 

Most of us are not well-nourished.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

If you were scientist stoned out of your gourd on pharmaceuticals and other chemicals, or a college communications major, then you'd likely reach the same conclusion.

----------


## angelatc

Loving the knee-jerk anti-science reactions.

This is reinforcing what the resident health experts always say - that there's no substitute for eating right and exercising.    There just aren't any pills that can replace that.

----------


## Dr.3D

> “We believe that the case is closed -- supplementing the diet of well-nourished adults with (most) mineral or vitamin supplements has no clear benefit and might even be harmful,”
> 
> If you are well-nourished you don't need to supplement. 
> 
> Most of us are not well-nourished.


This is much like saying.... "Adults with their heads above water will find no clear benefit from using SCUBA diving equipment."

----------


## donnay

Depends on the multivitamin one takes.  People need to do their own research and buy from reputable companies they can trust.  I take a host of vitamins and minerals daily, from a company I researched and trust.  I certainly do not trust Big pHARMa and therefore, I wouldn't trust vitamins and mineral supplements they put out--but that's just my opinion from research I have done.  I have looked into Pfizer's Centrum vitamins.  If you enjoy digesting rocks for your mineral source then by all means take it.  Their stuff is just crap, IMHO.  When taking minerals it is important to take plant derived colloidal minerals. 

There is a huge vitamins and mineral deficiency in our soils, so if you think you can get it by eating healthy food it going to be really hard to do.

----------


## mczerone

Related newsflash: Typical "multi-vitamins" sold at your neighborhood chain drug store are just as worthless as most American food.

These studies didn't look at the absorption of nutrients in the users, the types of deficiencies in their diets, or whether more targeted supplements do more than multivitamins.

----------


## purplechoe

> Loving the knee-jerk anti-science reactions.
> 
> This is reinforcing what the resident health experts always say - that there's no substitute for eating right and exercising.    There just aren't any pills that can replace that.


Do you suffer from a lack of comprehension skills?

----------


## angelatc

> Do you suffer from a lack of comprehension skills?



Did you read the article?

----------


## dannno

> Related newsflash: Typical "multi-vitamins" sold at your neighborhood chain drug store are just as worthless as most American food.
> 
> These studies didn't look at the absorption of nutrients in the users, the types of deficiencies in their diets, or whether more targeted supplements do more than multivitamins.


Ya these scientists suck at science.

----------


## Dr.3D

I agree with the study.   It's true.   If your body doesn't need vitamins, taking multivitamins won't do you any good.

They only help people who have deficiencies.

----------


## angelatc

> Related newsflash: Typical "multi-vitamins" sold at your neighborhood chain drug store are just as worthless as most American food.
> 
> These studies didn't look at the absorption of nutrients in the users, the types of deficiencies in their diets, or whether more targeted supplements do more than multivitamins.



Are you sure?

----------


## angelatc

> “We believe that the case is closed -- supplementing the diet of well-nourished adults with (most) mineral or vitamin supplements has no clear benefit and might even be harmful,”
> 
> If you are well-nourished you don't need to supplement. 
> 
> Most of us are not well-nourished.



Would you argue with this?




> They went on to urge consumers to not “waste” their money on multivitamins.
> 
> 
> “The ‘stop wasting your money’ means that perhaps you're spending money on things that won't protect you long term,” editorial co-author Dr. Edgar Miller, a professor of medicine and epidemiology at Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health in Baltimore, told CBS News’ chief medical correspondent Dr. Jon LaPook. “What will protect you is if you spend the money on fruits, vegetables, nuts, beans, low fat dairy, things like that ..exercising would probably be a better use of the money.”

----------


## Suzanimal

> The authors of the editorial say the evidence is clear about supplements, except for vitamin D, which has been shown to be both effective and ineffective for preventing falls and fractures in elderly.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Good info. Knowing my diet... I just got a multivitamin and some D vitamins. They go down well with beer.

----------


## mczerone

> Loving the knee-jerk anti-science reactions.
> 
> This is reinforcing what the resident health experts always say - that there's no substitute for eating right and exercising.    There just aren't any pills that can replace that.


Did you read the article? The scientists admit that there may still be a role for multi-vitamins if people aren't eating right or exercising.

I trust that the studies showed what they claimed: OTC name brand multivitamins don't do much, if anything, for your health. I'm only unhappy with the sensationalist, "anti-science" science reporting that don't get into the specifics of which multivitamins were tested, the possibility that better vitamins may have more significant results, or that typical Sam's Club groceries aren't going to have a good breakdown of vitamins or minerals either, even if you are careful with your diet.

Or how about this anti-science:



> Dr. Edgar Miller, a professor of medicine and epidemiology at Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health in Baltimore, ... [said] What will protect you is if you spend the money on fruits, vegetables, nuts, beans, low fat dairy, things like that ..exercising would probably be a better use of the money.


No meat? No Fat? No leafy greens? Low Fat Dairy? And who has to pay to exercise? This doctor just told people to eat a plate of sugary berries, a side of mashed potatoes, syrupy baked beans, with a lactose-intolerance-inducing beverage while paying for a gym that they don't know how to use to keep their body in shape.

Sorry, but supplementing is essential until we all have our own perma-culture farmhouses, knowledge of healthy preservation techniques, and a workout regimen built for our specific body type. And Flintstone Vitamins aren't going to bridge that gap.

ETA:



> Would you argue with this?


Yes, yes I would. And did.

----------


## mczerone

> Are you sure?


You want to give me $300,000 in grant money and a stable of public health/medicine grad students to do some well designed studies?

I'm working from knowledge gained from a number of unaligned nutritionists and a few anecdotal situations where taking a supplement from a grocery store did nothing, but switching it with one ordered from an organic/sustainable/nutrition based supplier (and keeping the rest of the diet unchanged) fixed the issue.

----------


## purplechoe

> Did you read the article?


Did you even read the 2nd post?

----------


## Carson

That reminds me. I should take one tonight.

Years ago my biology teacher told us that full blown scurvy was pretty rare today. She then went on to tell us some of the first signs. One was bleeding gums. She thought if your gums are bleeding it may be a sign your low on vitamin C. 

I've often taken a multivitamin when my gums bleed when I'm brushing. I've often seen them stop a day or so afterwards.

So I would say Multivitamin's do have a benefit.


Case still open.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I want you libtardarians to stop arguing with the pros.  Me--myself--I'm going down to Walmarx to get a flu shot, a bottle of enriched ketchup, and a case of Gatorade.

----------


## mczerone

> I want you libtardarians to stop arguing with the pros.  Me--myself--I'm going down to Walmarx to get a flu shot, a bottle of enriched ketchup, and a case of Gatorade.


Don't forget the bag of spicy cashews and skim chocolate milk!

----------


## angelatc

> You want to give me $300,000 in grant money and a stable of public health/medicine grad students to do some well designed studies?
> 
> I'm working from knowledge gained from a number of unaligned nutritionists and a few anecdotal situations where taking a supplement from a grocery store did nothing, but switching it with one ordered from an organic/sustainable/nutrition based supplier (and keeping the rest of the diet unchanged) fixed the issue.


Apply for a grant and make a name for yourself then.  But until you can reproduce the results in a double-blind study, it  means nothing to me.

But - fixed what issue?  This study looked specifically at "cancer protection, heart health, and brain and cognitive measures."




> This doctor just told people to eat a plate of sugary berries, a side of mashed potatoes, syrupy baked beans, with a lactose-intolerance-inducing beverage while paying for a gym that they don't know how to use to keep their body in shape.


Yeah, you're right.  People are far too stupid to know how to exercise properly.  It's a miracle we've managed to evolve as far as we have.

And I think you've essentially distorted his message, because I didn't see him say that at all.  I heard him say that  eating whole foods and exercising is a better use of money than vitamin supplements.

----------


## angelatc

> Did you even read the 2nd post?


Yes, but I ignored it because it was pretty obvious he didn't read the article either.

----------


## libertyjam

> That reminds me. I should take one tonight.
> 
> Years ago my biology teacher told us that full blown scurvy was pretty rare today. She then went on to tell us some of the first signs. One was bleeding gums. She thought if your gums are bleeding it may be a sign your low on vitamin C. 
> 
> I've often taken a multivitamin when my gums bleed when I'm brushing. I've often seen them stop a day or so afterwards.
> 
> So I would say Multivitamin's do have a benefit.
> 
> 
> Case still open.



Did you know that sailors that were taking high daily doses of commercial Vit. C still developed signs of scurvy? 
I didn't until a couple of days ago.

----------


## angelatc

> I want you libtardarians to stop arguing with the pros.  Me--myself--I'm going down to Walmarx to get a flu shot, a bottle of enriched ketchup, and a case of Gatorade.


Ya'll are buying vitamins, aren't you?  Hee hee hee!

I am so thankful that my genes are good.  I am can do all those things just to piss ya'll off, and I'm still projected to live a lot longer than you are.  Neener, neener neener.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ya'll are buying vitamins, aren't you?  Hee hee hee!
> 
> I am so thankful that my genes are good.  I am can do all those things just to piss ya'll off, *and I'm still projected to live a lot longer than you are.*  Neener, neener neener.


U sure?  Projections generally assume a certain health/fitness level.  Have you compared yours to the standard established by the projection-makers?

----------


## angelatc

> U sure?  Projections generally assume a certain health/fitness level.  Have you compared yours to the standard established by the projection-makers?


I'm afraid that they'd tell me I should already be dead. LOL!

I'm using anecdotal evidence, but there's good genes in my family. There's not a health nut in the family but the women usually live past 100.  My grandmother is still alive and perfectly healthy, as are all her sisters.  Heck, my great-grand-mother didn't pass until I was in my 40's.  And I think she died of a broken heart as much as anything.  She never got over the death of husband a decade earlier.

 I am not making this up - my grandmother had a stroke about a year ago, and because she is in her 90's the MDs did not expect much of a recovery.  The only side effect is that she no longer needs her glasses to read. 

Would I likely live longer if I started exercising more?  Maybe, but I really don't want to be 120 before I am allowed to get off this ride.

----------


## dannno

> Did you read the article?





> the conclusions should be taken with caution, because several participants stopped taking vitamins early.





> It’s worth noting this study only looked at cognitive test results, not actual development of dementia.





> randomized them to receive daily high-dose multivitamins and minerals or placebos


"If a little is good a lot must be better"

Especially the crappy multivitmans big pharma sells, they probably did use Centrum or some nonsense. 




> The authors of the editorial say the evidence is clear about supplements, except for vitamin D, which has been shown to be both effective and ineffective for preventing falls and fractures in elderly.


What's funny is I used to take a lot of supplements when I was vegetarian, but now that I'm mostly paleo vitamin D is the only supplement I take on a semi-regular basis anymore.. that and fish oil on occasion. Hey, why not. 

If I start feeling sick I'll take a half of an airborne and some chinese mushroom stuff.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Ya'll are buying vitamins, aren't you?  Hee hee hee!


Not much, but I can go without drinking any water for at least two weeks.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Just took another D vitamin, a C vitamin and an E vitamin. About to gargle with sea salt. Finishing the vitamins off with ginger, cinnamon, cocoa, lemon juice and birch tree sugar tea. Good love modern medicine!

----------


## erowe1

Where's the data that shows the claim of the scientists in the OP is wrong?

----------


## RJB

I just had some oxtail bone broth simmered for 48 hours, rare stir fried beef heart, and homemade sauerkraut.  I don't need no stinkin' supplements.

----------


## fr33

Most of those vitamins end up in your septic tank or sewer system.

----------


## Peace Piper

> I just had some oxtail bone broth simmered for 48 hours, rare stir fried beef heart, and homemade sauerkraut.  I don't need no stinkin' supplements.


Because you're absolutely sure that what you ate contained every single vitamin, mineral and essential fatty acid  your body *requires*. A lack of a single mineral can cause health issues that get worse over time.




> Essential fatty acids, or EFAs, are fatty acids that humans and other animals must ingest because the body requires them for good health but cannot synthesize them.[1] The term "essential fatty acid" refers to fatty acids required for biological processes but does not include the fats that only act as fuel.


Oh and when eating animal parts, you're also eating some of what that poor animal was fed or injected with before being slaughtered- like hormones, antibiotics etc.

Some people look like this when they're 54:



Constance Dantone, 54, pictured left and right in a mugshot from May
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...astic-bag.html

And some people look like this when they're 70+




Why is that? Only different genes? You are what you eat. it's really simple. 

Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food ...  Hippocrates

----------


## erowe1

> Some people look like this when they're 54:
> 
> 
> 
> Constance Dantone, 54, pictured left and right in a mugshot from May
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...astic-bag.html
> 
> And some people look like this when they're 70+
> 
> ...


I missed the part of that article about Constance that said what kind of food she ate. Do you actually know?

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Just took another D vitamin, a C vitamin and an E vitamin. About to gargle with sea salt. Finishing the vitamins off with ginger, cinnamon, cocoa, lemon juice and birch tree sugar tea. Good love modern medicine!


I'm on the fence about Vitamin E.  What brand do you take and why, if you don't mind saying?

----------


## parocks

> Depends on the multivitamin one takes.  People need to do their own research and buy from reputable companies they can trust.  I take a host of vitamins and minerals daily, from a company I researched and trust.  I certainly do not trust Big pHARMa and therefore, I wouldn't trust vitamins and mineral supplements they put out--but that's just my opinion from research I have done.  I have looked into Pfizer's Centrum vitamins.  If you enjoy digesting rocks for your mineral source then by all means take it.  Their stuff is just crap, IMHO.  When taking minerals it is important to take plant derived colloidal minerals. 
> 
> There is a huge vitamins and mineral deficiency in our soils, so if you think you can get it by eating healthy food it going to be really hard to do.


Right on.  Huge mineral deficiency in our soils.  I don't know that I would say a "vitamin" deficiency in our soils.  But definitely a mineral deficiency in the soils.  

I have heard a number of problems with vitamin and mineral pill supplements.  Sometimes, the pill form isn't the right form to take.  Some argue that it's much better to get the minerals in the organic form, from a plant or animal, as supposedly the body takes it in better.   

For instance, seawater contains all the minerals, in almost the exact proportions as blood or chlorophyll (excepting iron v magnesium).  We could dilute the seawater and add it to drinks.  But it's said that's not the best way to go.  You can feed the diluted seawater to wheatgrass and eat the wheatgrass.  Wheatgrass is said to take up whatever it is fed, so, all the minerals in the seawater would be found, in organic forms, in the wheatgrass.  Organic is just more digestible, absorbable.

1) Definitely true that the soils are depleted of minerals, and because of that, we aren't getting the minerals we need from the plants we eat.  Because of that, we have deficiencies.

2) Pills probably aren't the best way to get the minerals we need.

----------


## parocks

> Most of those vitamins end up in your septic tank or sewer system.


Yup, completely undigested, still in pill form.  They have found in septic tanks many undigested pills.

----------


## parocks

> Just took another D vitamin, a C vitamin and an E vitamin. About to gargle with sea salt. Finishing the vitamins off with ginger, cinnamon, cocoa, lemon juice and birch tree sugar tea. Good love modern medicine!


Cayenne pepper, turmeric, garlic, onion.  

Big weight loss from I think the cayenne pepper.  I wasn't taking those things for that, but, fat is really coming off.  I'm not hungry, and apparently cayenne pepper increases the metabolism.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Yup, completely undigested, still in pill form.  They have found in septic tanks many undigested pills.


I don't take suppls in pill form either, just in capsules.  The difference is remarkable.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Why is that? Only different genes? You are what you eat. it's really simple. 
> 
> Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food ...  Hippocrates


Yep; no doubt about.  The woman also said most of what she eats is live, meaning raw.  That can be significant when people talk about the differences between veg and raw.  She probably could have talked about that more, but still nice to see that video.  Thanks for posting.    ++++++++

----------


## donnay

> Right on.  Huge mineral deficiency in our soils.  I don't know that I would say a "vitamin" deficiency in our soils.  But definitely a mineral deficiency in the soils.  
> 
> I have heard a number of problems with vitamin and mineral pill supplements.  Sometimes, the pill form isn't the right form to take.  Some argue that it's much better to get the minerals in the organic form, from a plant or animal, as supposedly the body takes it in better.   
> 
> For instance, seawater contains all the minerals, in almost the exact proportions as blood or chlorophyll (excepting iron v magnesium).  We could dilute the seawater and add it to drinks.  But it's said that's not the best way to go.  You can feed the diluted seawater to wheatgrass and eat the wheatgrass.  Wheatgrass is said to take up whatever it is fed, so, all the minerals in the seawater would be found, in organic forms, in the wheatgrass.  Organic is just more digestible, absorbable.
> 
> 1) Definitely true that the soils are depleted of minerals, and because of that, we aren't getting the minerals we need from the plants we eat.  Because of that, we have deficiencies.
> 
> 2) Pills probably aren't the best way to get the minerals we need.


You're right I messed up...I was going on the train of thought that many people are vitamin and mineral deficient and our soils are depleted of minerals and I got distracted.  Thanks for pointing that out. 

I do like liquid forms of vitamins and minerals better than pills.

----------


## parocks

> I don't take suppls in pill form either, just in capsules.  The difference is remarkable.


That's good to know, I would think that capsules would be better than pills, which seem an awful lot like little pebbles.

I actually read this article, which is crap.  The article really wanted to say 1) your food is fine and 2) there are no deficiencies.   They were arguing against crap multivitamins, and wanted to argue that any mineral or vitamin supplimentation is the same as a crap multivitamin.  It also seems that they didn't get the memo that our foods no longer have the minerals that they had 100 years ago, because farmers don't put all the minerals back, just N,P,K, and maybe others, and not the traces.

----------


## Peace Piper

> Yep; no doubt about.  The woman also said most of what she eats is live, meaning raw.  That can be significant when people talk about the differences between veg and raw.  She probably could have talked about that more, but still nice to see that video.  Thanks for posting.    ++++++++


Check out her youtube channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/ub52209

here's a good one

A quick peek inside Mimi Kirk's refrigerator






*@erowe1*: 


> I missed the part of that article about Constance that said what kind of food she ate. Do you actually know?


No idea. I'm going to go way out on a limb here and guess she wasn't eating green veggie smoothies for breakfast but I could be wrong.

----------


## tod evans

Proving yet again that somewhere out there, there's a study proving darn near anything...

----------


## DamianTV

Lets Outlaw Vita-pills!

When Vitamins are Outlawed, only Outlaws will have a healthy metabolism, er, Vita-pill, no, wait, Bacon, aw crap, my Train of Thought just derailed itself.

----------


## donnay

> Lets Outlaw Vita-pills!
> 
> When Vitamins are Outlawed, only Outlaws will have a healthy metabolism, er, Vita-pill, no, wait, Bacon, aw crap, my Train of Thought just derailed itself.




Two words:  Codex Alimentarius

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Two words:  Codex Alimentarius


I do buy extra of the suppls that will last a couple of years on the shelf, just in case.

----------


## juleswin

> Yup, completely undigested, still in pill form.  They have found in septic tanks many undigested pills.


Still in pill form after going through your digestive system and stewing in a soup of feces for months or even days? Sorry, I do not buy that.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Still in pill form after going through your digestive system and stewing in a soup of feces for months or even days? Sorry, I do not buy that.


What seems to happen is that it does not get broken down and is eliminated whole - kind of like kernels of corn.

----------


## RJB

That picture is a typical 54 year old American on any diet with processed food.  Vegans look like that if they eat Doritos and donuts all day.

But toxins asides, once you get beyond the S.A.D., you have to accept the way God made you to process food.  If your metabolism supports your veganism to the point where you don't waste away into a pasty mutant, more power to you.

However in my 12 years of practice, I've heard plenty of patients complain about conditions worsening despite a vegan/macrobiotic/you-name-it diet, but I've never heard someone say that on a strict Weston Price style diet.

More important than fad diets, religious/philosophical diets, or scientific reports, I've discovered in my years that* I* don't do well on vegan/vegetarian diets.  I don't digest beans, grains, etc. well even if they are sprouted.  Sprouted buckwheat is about the only one I've found that I can eat regularly.  I'm at the point now that I know if something will give me a head ache, heartburn etc, as soon as it touches my lips.  I have a fast metabolism and I waste away pretty quickly.  I'm 42 and more active than I've been my whole life since going to a pretty strict Price diet.

My wife is a vegetarian.  Her body handles it well, but after seeing how grouchy I've been on vegan diets, she insists that I stick with Weston Price.

As for supplements, there are only a few brands that I trust.  I occasionally take something.  I do practice herbalism, but plants are much more powerful than people realize, so I prefer to eat my medicine rather than pop it as a pill.  Or drink it.  Stop over for some of my homemade, nettle, burdock, dandelion mead sometime 






> Because you're absolutely sure that what you ate contained every single vitamin, mineral and essential fatty acid  your body *requires*. A lack of a single mineral can cause health issues that get worse over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and when eating animal parts, you're also eating some of what that poor animal was fed or injected with before being slaughtered- like hormones, antibiotics etc.
> 
> Some people look like this when they're 54:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## juleswin

> What seems to happen is that it does not get broken down and is eliminated whole - kind of like kernels of corn.


But vitamin shells are usually made so your system can break it down without chewing it, unlike kernels of corn shells which have to be breached before one can use the nutrient stored inside. I know there are created to give a timed release at various stages of digestion but I find it hard to believe that any manufacturer will make vitamin shells that your digestive system is incapable to breaking down at all stages of digestion.

----------


## donnay

*MSM attacks multivitamins in yet another example of quack science*

.catapulted into the news by pharma interests

Mike Adams
Natural News
 December 17, 2013

Today the mainstream media is gleefully reporting findings they mistakenly believe show all multivitamins to be worthless at preventing disease. Case Closed: Multivitamins Should Not Be Used, declares Forbes. New studies dispel multivitamin myths, reports NBC News. And CBS News shouts, case is closed after studies find no health benefits.

The problem with all these headlines is theyre based on an editorial published in the Annals of Internal Medicine, a pro-pharma publication almost entirely funded by pharmaceuticals which compete with multivitamins. When I visited the study publication page on Annals.org, I was immediately greeted with a *pop-up advertisement* trying to hawk a pharmaceutical drug.

Its almost as if the pharma-funded publication is saying, Here, while we trash the reputation of vitamins, why dont you buy some drugs from our sponsors?

*Why pharmaceuticals are never subjected to the same scrutiny as multivitamins*

What the media doesnt report, of course, is that if pharmaceuticals were subjected to the same basic questions covered in this study  do multivitamins enhance cognitive function? Do they prevent heart disease?  pharmaceuticals would prove to be disastrous. They not only dont work; they also might kill you in the process of not working.

So why isnt the media reporting that the case is closed on how drugs and medications fail to prevent chronic degenerative disease?

The answer is because this scrutiny is reserved solely for nutritional supplements. In todays distorted system of quack medicine, junk science and pro-pharma propaganda, *medications never have to be proven effective to be promoted and hyped*. There is no scientific evidence whatsoever, for example, that chemotherapy prevents the progression of cancer (chemo actually causes more cancer), or that statin drugs enhance lifespan. There is no evidence whatsoever that ADHD drugs create healthy children or that antidepressants cure depression. Yet all these drugs are heavily hyped by medical journal (i.e. drug journals) and the mainstream media without regard for their disastrous lack of efficacy and safety.

So theres a dangerous double standard in all this. Nobody asks whether drugs actually create health, but multivitamins are routinely subjected to intense scrutiny on this very question.

*Studies were contrived through the use of synthetic vitamins*

To make sure these multivitamin studies fail to produce positive results, these studies are universally structured so that they are *based on cheap, low-grade, synthetic vitamins and inorganic minerals*. Not coincidentally, these brands of low-grade multivitamins are actually manufactured by companies owned by pharmaceutical interests. They really do have a financial incentive to make multivitamins look bad, and so their multivitamin formulations are intentionally designed to fail.

The vitamin E studied in this science review, for example, *was synthetic, isolated vitamin E* which already has a long history of being toxic for human consumption. Note carefully that these researchers never looked at full-spectrum vitamin E, including the tocopherols, nor did they bother to study a food concentrate form of vitamin E (because it would have been amazingly beneficial to heart health).

If I wanted to make all cars look dangerous, I could buy a dozen old Ford Pinto cars, line them up bumper to bumper, fill them with gasoline and ram them together in a mock road accident that caused them all to explode. From that, I could declare, All cars are unsafe! even though I only tested the Pinto. Thats the same as whats happening with these multivitamin studies. They intentionally choose the most toxic forms of synthetic nutrients, then they use the negative results to declare that all multivitamins are dangerous.

Beta carotene, too, was studied as a synthetic chemical in isolation, not as a food-sourced nutrient like you might find in carrots or squash. So what these studies really prove is only that *synthetic chemical vitamins are toxic to human health*.

Guess who makes all these synthetic chemical vitamins? Companies like Bayer and BASF, the same companies that also manufacture raw materials for pharmaceutical manufacturing.

*How the media uses nutritional misdirection to trick the public into thinking nutrition is bad*

The mainstream media, of course, is all too happy to use journalist tricks of misdirection and false implication to misinform the public about nutrition. In claiming that multivitamins are worthless, they are utterly failing to differentiate between cheap, pharma-manufactured *synthetic multivitamins* versus high-quality food-based multivitamins that really do work to enhance human health and prevent disease.

You wont find these scientists testing high-quality supplements from Life Extension, for example. Those supplements would produce positive results, and thats not what the pro-pharma scientists running these contrived studies want to show.

You also wont find them studying superfood powders, whole food concentrates or food-based supplements like the ones produced by MegaFood. Those supplements contain food-based nutrients and organic minerals  the kind of nutrients the human body expects to see in food intake. Those supplements produce phenomenal results for enhanced human health. Researchers who publish in pharma-funded science journals will never study high-end multivitamins and nutritional supplements for the simple reason that the results would be too positive!

*Synthetic drugs are even more harmful to human health than synthetic vitamins*

The bigger question in all this, however, is just how harmful synthetic drugs are to human health. If synthetic vitamins produce negative health outcomes, then synthetic drugs produce truly disastrous results. Many drugs can simply kill you outright.

Synthetic drugs  including PPIs, blood pressure medications, diabetes drugs, statin drugs, Alzheimers drugs, osteoporosis drugs and so on  *are specifically designed to interfere with human physiology*. Their entire intent is to block some chemical process in the body and thereby attempt to control symptoms of disease (without actually addressing the root cause of disease).

High-quality supplements and superfoods, on the other hand, are designed to *prevent the causes of disease before they ever become symptomatic*. They treat the root causes, in other words, rather than the mere symptoms.

This is why high-end food-based supplements, superfoods, medicinal herbs and other food concentrates are so effective at preventing disease. Conversely, this is also why isolated chemical drugs are so terrible at the same thing. *No drug actually reverses any disease*. They merely mask symptoms while allowing the underlying causes of disease to worsen. This is easily demonstrated: if a person taking blood pressure medications stops taking those medications, their blood pressure suddenly rises. The medication never addressed the cause of high blood pressure; it merely artificially interfered with physiology in a way that created a contrived, temporary lowering of measurable blood pressure.

*These drug-pushing scientists and science journals want you to take pharmaceuticals, not nutrition*

Lets get down to the real motivation in all this, however. The Annals of Internal Medicine and the scientists behind this extremely deceptive junk science all share the same intention: *they want you to trust in drugs, not multivitamins*.

Their job is to discredit multivitamins while simultaneously brainwashing consumers into believing that drugs are somehow vital nutrients that they need to survive. Thats the foundation of modern medicine, after all: you are an incomplete human being unless and until you undergo medical intervention with a vaccine, a psychiatric drug, a cancer treatment or some other chemical that thereby makes you whole.

Modern reductionist medical science wants to *push drugs as the new multivitamins*, but to do that, they first have to discredit multivitamins. Once multivitamins have been destroyed, they can convince the public (with yet more quack science) that everybody needs a statin pill every day. Everyone needs to drink toxic fluoride to have healthy teeth. Everyone needs to be injected with mercury, aluminum and MSG in order to be immune to the flu.

Thats the real con in all this: The attack on multivitamins sets the stage for the unveiling of a new wave of daily drug vitamins the industry will push on everyone: adults, children, senior citizens and even unborn babies.

The population, you see, is never sufficiently medicated (from the point of view of Big Pharma). Drug companies must find new ways to convince people they need more drugs even when they arent sick! The way to accomplish this is to *position medications as essential nutrients*. Thats what you are seeing unfold right now.

Remember, too, that these scientists also insist that *food cant prevent disease*. All food is worthless for medical purposes, they insist. Only patented pharmaceuticals can treat, cure or prevent any disease, they ridiculously claim.

Thats their worldview: Nutrition is bad, organic food is bad and herbs are bad. Whats good? Vaccines, GMOs, medications and chemotherapy. To these science quacks, everyone in America should stop consuming good nutrition and start popping more medications and lining up for vaccine injections. Thats the pathway to good health, didnt you know?

*Take the Health Rangers advice*

Want some real advice on all this? Heres my take:

 Avoid cheap, synthetic multivitamins and supplements. Dont swallow pills made by pharma companies. Avoid cheap minerals like calcium carbonate or magnesium oxide.

 EAT REAL FOOD. Whole food. Organic, non-GMO food. Your No. 1 best source of nutrition should always be food. *Grow your own sprouts* or garden and eat those foods. Buy foods from CSAs or local farmers markets. Eating real food should always be your foundation for nutritional health.

 If you want to take supplements, invest in high-end, quality supplements based on food concentrates or food extracts. Nutrients derived from real food tend to be far healthier than synthetic nutrients.

 Consume superfoods daily for full-spectrum high-density nutrition. Each morning, I drink a blend of superfood powders with avocado, coconut water and hemp protein.

 Dont believe anything the mainstream media reports about nutrition. Mainstream media reporters are, by and large, outrageously ignorant about nutrition, isolated nutrients, whole foods, the games Big Pharma plays, the corruption of the science journals and so on. If you want to listen to someone who really knows nutrition, you need to find people who specialize in it (and who havent sold out to the failed medical institutions of modern society).

http://www.naturalnews.com/043254_ma...k_science.html

----------


## donnay

> Still in pill form after going through your digestive system and stewing in a soup of feces for months or even days? Sorry, I do not buy that.


Have you tried a Centrum?  





> The Ingredients In Centrum:
> • Calcium Carbonate This is the least absorbable forms of calcium on the market. A very small percentage is actually absorbed.
> • Ferrous Fumarate This form of iron is incredibly constipating.
> • Pregelatinized Corn Starch This is used as a binder to hold all of the ingredients together. It most likely a genetically modified corn which presents a number of problems for sensitive people.(1)
> • DL-Alpha Tocopherol This is vitamin E and they are using two forms. The “D” form which is natural and the “L” Form which is synthetic. The “L”  form is used to “water-down” the more expensive more bioactive “D” form.
> • BHT Butylated hydroxyanisole has been shown to be toxic to the liver, thyroid, kidney, lungs, and affecting blood coagulation.(2) BHT can act as a tumour promoter.(3)
> • FD&C Yellow No. 6 Aluminum Lake Why is there food colouring in a health supplement?
> • Gelatin Vegetarians watch out!
> • Hydrogenated Palm Oil Hydrogenating any oil turns the oil rancid and makes it into a strong free radical. Free radicals promote cancer and heart disease.
> ...


http://meghantelpner.com/blog/the-tr...arm-than-good/

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> But vitamin shells are usually made so your system can break it down without chewing it, unlike kernels of corn shells which have to be breached before one can use the nutrient stored inside. I know there are created to give a timed release at various stages of digestion but I find it hard to believe that any manufacturer will make vitamin shells that your digestive system is incapable to breaking down at all stages of digestion.


Yes, it is hard to believe.  I only know what works for me and I am middle-aged with hcl supplement needed for digestion.

----------


## RJB

> Yes, it is hard to believe.  *I only know what works for me* and I am middle-aged with hcl supplement needed for digestion.


With all these debates, that's what it ultimately comes down to, your own knowledge of your individual body's reaction.

----------


## juleswin

> Have you tried a Centrum?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://meghantelpner.com/blog/the-tr...arm-than-good/


Nope, I use herbalife multivitamins(quixtar brand) like 3 times a month but mainly take 1 equate vitamin C(actually a multivitamin tablet) effervescent tablet per day. Every other supplement I get comes from diet. Also I take fish oil every once in a while. So the idea of my vitamin getting lost because it is not broken down is not a problem I have with effervescent tablet cos I see it full dissolve before drinking it

----------


## donnay

> Nope, I use herbalife multivitamins(quixtar brand) like 3 times a month but mainly take 1 equate vitamin C(actually a multivitamin tablet) effervescent tablet per day. Every other supplement I get comes from diet. Also I take fish oil every once in a while. So the idea of my vitamin getting lost because it is not broken down is not a problem I have with effervescent tablet cos I see it full dissolve before drinking it



Sounds like a good multi.  I was just commenting on the fact that Centrum (made by Pfizer) is not so easily digested or can cause malabsorption and toxic response issues.

----------


## angelatc

> Still in pill form after going through your digestive system and stewing in a soup of feces for months or even days? Sorry, I do not buy that.


I can vouch for the part about passing through the system.  Back when I was a health food aficionado, I switched to capsules precisely because ...uh, it was undisputable that they were passing through my system undigested.

But I've never pumped my own septic. so.....

----------


## Dianne

> Good info. Knowing my diet... I just got a multivitamin and some D vitamins. They go down well with beer.


D3 is one of the best.   As soon as anyone in the family starts feeling bad, they start on 25,000 IU of D3 per day.     That with 3000 mg. of Monolauren per day, and it cures them pretty quickly.     The key is to start it asap.    During the winter months I take 10,000 IU of D3 per day to ward off the flu.    

Sounds to me like these dopes are trying to justify the elimination of multi vitamins from the market, that way we'll die faster while we are poisoned from their GMO's.    They have been attempting this for years.

----------


## MRK

> I want you libtardarians to stop arguing with the pros.  Me--myself--I'm going down to Walmarx to get a flu shot, a bottle of enriched ketchup, and a case of Gatorade.


Sounds like you're set for the week.

----------


## Ender

> Cayenne pepper, turmeric, garlic, onion.  
> 
> Big weight loss from I think the cayenne pepper.  I wasn't taking those things for that, but, fat is really coming off.  I'm not hungry, and apparently cayenne pepper increases the metabolism.



I do the same herbs-

Also, everyone- cayenne is an herbal truck, It will take other herbs to their destination in seconds instead of hours, when taken together.

AND- WORD OF WARNING:

NEVER take cayenne in pill or capsule form. The tastebuds need to prepare the body for cayenne, and unless you have an exceptionally strong digestive tract, you will end up with stomach aches and think that cayenne is baaaaaaaad.

Take it straight, in a lemonade or some kind of drink or food.

----------


## donnay

> I do the same herbs-
> 
> Also, everyone- cayenne is an herbal truck, It will take other herbs to their destination in seconds instead of hours, when taken together.
> 
> AND- WORD OF WARNING:
> 
> *NEVER take cayenne in pill or capsule form. The tastebuds need to prepare the body for cayenne, and unless you have an exceptionally strong digestive tract, you will end up with stomach aches and think that cayenne is baaaaaaaad*.
> 
> Take it straight, in a lemonade or some kind of drink or food.


I learned that the hard way.

----------


## shane77m

I have been taking vitamin C for about a year. It seems to be working pretty good at helping me ward off colds. Right after Thanksgiving I started to come down with a cold but it went away after a few days. I was exposed to several sickly people during Thanksgiving. Sounds to me like the drug companies have greased someone's palms.

----------


## iFree

Was the brand / type of multivitamin even mentioned in the article? I'd be willing to bet that a high-quality multi may have different results than something like One-A-Day / Centrum, though the study might have just been on people who use *any brand* of multi. Regardless, they are not all created equally. I can't remember the last time I've been sick since taking my most recent multi + Vitamin C + Magnesium.

----------


## Carson

> I have been taking vitamin C for about a year. It seems to be working pretty good at helping me ward off colds. Right after Thanksgiving I started to come down with a cold but it went away after a few days. I was exposed to several sickly people during Thanksgiving. Sounds to me like the drug companies have greased someone's palms.



That and maybe they want to lock up their monopoly.

Something else occurred to me about this sort of testing. I've come across people that seemed vitamin deficient vary rarely. They were like one in a thousand. Everyone else in the same environment seemed fine. I think if you did a study on a huge group the benefits that the one person may gain could be drown out by all of the healthy people in the group.


Maybe like the article says is a lot of the vitamins go to waste. I wonder how that compares with other times in life when we error on the side of caution.

----------


## RickyJ

> Do you suffer from a lack of comprehension skills?


She suffers from the inability to think clearly, so that definitely affects her comprehension skills. She likes to claim the "science" of today is supreme, without even knowing what real science even involves.

----------


## angelatc

> She suffers from the inability to think clearly, so that definitely affects her comprehension skills. She likes to claim the "science" of today is supreme, without even knowing what real science even involves.


Please tell me what you think real science involves, RickyJ.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> But vitamin shells are usually made so your system can break it down without chewing it, unlike kernels of corn shells which have to be breached before one can use the nutrient stored inside. I know there are created to give a timed release at various stages of digestion but I find it hard to believe that any manufacturer will make vitamin shells that your digestive system is incapable to breaking down at all stages of digestion.


this^^  If you leave a capsule in a bit of water on a vitamin tray accidentally, it dissolves quite quickly.  I learned this the hard way.

----------


## AFPVet

I don't use multivitamins... I have a garden and freeze/can quality non GMO/organic food full of chlorophyll, micro/macro nutrients... I don't need questionable synthetic vitamins

----------

